# Importing cars from USA



## cwarda (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone know the approx cost and import fee's please ? Bit strange but I'm re-locating from the uk but have a family member who has car dealerships so old find what I want quite easily and trust the condition. Thanks


----------



## cdnexpat (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't help with the fees, but we did look into doing this with my beloved Buick Enclave when we moved a few years back from the US but ultimately decided against it. Cars here are made to specs for this region and climate - which is quite extreme. I think that it would be hard on a vehicle from the US, and it may make for a more difficult resell if/when you choose to sell it.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cwarda said:


> Does anyone know the approx cost and import fee's please ? Bit strange but I'm re-locating from the uk but have a family member who has car dealerships so old find what I want quite easily and trust the condition. Thanks


Compared with UK, cars are very cheap here.
What type of car are you looking to import from US?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

cwarda said:


> Does anyone know the approx cost and import fee's please ? Bit strange but I'm re-locating from the uk but have a family member who has car dealerships so old find what I want quite easily and trust the condition. Thanks


The cost is shipping cost + 5% duty based on UAE value. A US shipper will be the best person to give you a quote as it depends on location and shipping methods. 

I posted a whole thread which you can search for on my experience importing a car from the US with all the steps I took for registration, etc. Lots of people do this and you see lots of American cars here, especially the really, really big ones. 

There are very minimal differences between most (probably all) cars sold in the US and car sold here and those differences are trivial. The "GCC specs" thing is mostly a myth or at least several decades out of date. Parts of the US are just as hot as the UAE. Or in fact hotter as cars are tested for Death Valley, which is the hottest place on Earth. 

Having said that, if you don't live in the US or own the car already then it is probably not worth the trouble. The US market is IMHO marginally cheaper than the UAE but only marginally. Unless you can get a car very cheaply in the US then it probably won't be worth the hassle and the added cost of renting while you wait for the car. It takes about 2 months to sail here from the East Coast.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the thread Simey is referencing :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ce-importing-car-us.html?highlight=car+import


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

If you get a good deal bring it over. Brought mine three years ago. Runs great the only issues I had were these: all seasons tires are garbage you will need good ones for the heat. I change oil frequently more because the weather helps on breaking down the oil faster. I am picky with oil

Other than that normal maintenance. I would recommend bringing a model you can find here for spare parts. In my case my car is not commercialized here, but luckily I have access to the parts system and know compatible parts. This is a hassle you may not want to go through because it is a hassle. When I have a part that I want to import I use Amazon good stuff.

In my case, I saved tons no regrets.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

saraswat said:


> This is the thread Simey is referencing :
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/146504-my-experience-importing-car-us.html?highlight=car+import


Thanks!


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

cdnexpat said:


> I can't help with the fees, but we did look into doing this with my beloved Buick Enclave when we moved a few years back from the US but ultimately decided against it. Cars here are made to specs for this region and climate - which is quite extreme. I think that it would be hard on a vehicle from the US, and it may make for a more difficult resell if/when you choose to sell it.
> 
> Good luck with your move!


This is not case, Arizona for example has temperatures similar to the gulf and there built the same for all 50 states.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

BTW i paid a 1000bux to get it shipped from LA.


----------



## Bullitt3055 (May 1, 2013)

Thinking of shipping a super clean and modified 2001 Mustang Bullitt with a NOVI 2000 supercharger and a long list of other modifications. Also might ship a 2006 Suzuki Hayabusa with it.

Will I have problems shipping a 12 years old car and a 7 year old sportbike ???


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

crt454 said:


> This is not case, Arizona for example has temperatures similar to the gulf and there built the same for all 50 states.


Some cars are built separately whether they're being sold in north or south.

Even then, heavy-duty GCC specs go beyond what you'd find commercially available in the US, if the vehicle has them.


----------

